# Share Your Swarm Collection Service Flyer or Honey Bee Educational Flyer



## lovehoneybees (Feb 25, 2016)

Do you distribute a flyer in your area? Please share!
https://www.facebook.com/lovehoneybees


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

That looks good!! 

I need to design one this week, swarm season has already started in South Texas. I have family in Tifton by the way, my aunt worked for the USDA and NRCS. Great area!!!


----------

